# Irving/Kentline



## Alan Roger (Jan 7, 2007)

Just wondering without looking through hundreds of post if anyone is from Irving or Kentline shipping.. As I was and know plently that have.. just want to touch base with some of ya.. Cheers!


----------



## Irvingman (Jan 29, 2006)

Alan
Not too many of us about, you could try looking at posts by jaolt1 both he and his Father were Kent Line.
I will try and rattle the grey cells over the next few days and PM you with a list of names of those around when I left but I suspect few are about any more.

I still think that your photo of the Eskimo in Ice at Trois Riveres is one of the gallery's best.

John


----------



## Alan Roger (Jan 7, 2007)

*Cheers*

Ahh. Glad you like it....It's been a long time since I've been on the site as I have been very busy lately but I will post a few more different ones soon. Glad to see you are still floating about on the site and hopefully a few pictures I have will ring a bell! Cheers(Thumb)


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Alan Roger said:


> Ahh. Glad you like it....It's been a long time since I've been on the site as I have been very busy lately but I will post a few more different ones soon. Glad to see you are still floating about on the site and hopefully a few pictures I have will ring a bell! Cheers(Thumb)


Glad to see you on the site again . Not wanting to dampen your spirits but you would be better served " swatting for your ticket !!!!"

Cheers Derek ( Dad )


----------

